# my fantails



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Princess my indian fantail (hen) hand raised.










Princess's mate punch indian fantail (cock)










(cock) Amercian fantail prince










(hen)amercain fantail princes mate peach


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice 
Is that the Indian Hen or Cock?


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

yes =D thats them


----------

